# squid



## blackmax (Dec 22, 2012)

Has anyone fished for squid in Panama City or anyplace with in a few hours of Atlanta?  I was kicking around the idea giving it a try.  I have a boat but it is small and I am normally a land locked fisherman. I would think fishing would be best at night so I would prefer to fish from a pier.


----------



## zedex (Dec 22, 2012)

Here on the west coat, we usually squid fish at night with drop lines, though some do use rod and reel.

 They can be found throughout the water column but depending on tides, winds, temps, flow patterns and such, they could be at the top one time and the bottom the next.

 When I am fishing for them, I usually tie a light line-12 pound or less- with enough weight to get the lower end of the line one bottom and will have squid jigs tied on every few feet. 

 You can use live bait, fish parts, shrimp heads, fiddler crabs-- pretty much anything found in the salt as bait.

 Then, you have to be patient. Several drop lines tied to a pier can bring some good results, whereas a single line will them, but it takes longer.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Dec 22, 2012)

if you catch things right nin the spring at panama and port st joe you can catch al you want. go to the marina's with a medium rod and a small squid magic jig and fish by the sea walls. if you have a battery and long cords on a floating light it will better your odds. you can get information at the panama city marina web site.


----------



## blackmax (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## likestofish (Feb 8, 2013)

In Panama City you can catch squid at any of the piers, right when it starts getting dark. But the best squid pier out there is the pier at St. Andrews State Park, they keep the lights on at night so the squid congregate there when they are around.


----------

